
Why millennial women don’t want to call themselves feminists - walterclifford
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/making-sense/column-why-millennial-women-dont-want-to-call-themselves-feminists/
======
angersock
The entire appeal to women for Clinton by some of her folks is kinda tone-
deaf, in my humble observation. It's basically saying "Hey, this person is a
woman, you're a woman, therefore you should vote for her." This is the exact
same sort of oversimplification pandering and objectification that a lot of
women have fought very hard to separate themselves from.

Additionally, the increasingly hardline message of "Fuck men because men" from
certain radical feminists, both internet nutjobs and old-guard aging
intellectuals, is not something that appeals to Millenials.

Sanders doesn't rely on messages of hate, and doesn't rely on playing one
population off against another. There's only one person who can do that
effectively in the current race, and it's Trump.

EDIT:

(updated a little wording above on the first paragaph)

The article, in my opinion rightly, points out a good point: there really
isn't the same sort of systematic bias in the workplace and economy and
culturally that there used to be (in the United States). Objectives achieved,
one would expect the second-wave feminists to settle into the long haul to
mop-up the last holdouts and to make sure that the next generation was
vigilant to prevent backslides and to appreciate what they'd gotten.

Instead, it seems that third-wave and later feminism failed to consolidate
those gains and has instead begun descending into self-parody and besmirching
the good name of feminism. This timing happened to coincide with the rise of
social media, and as we all know, that makes the problem of isolating a
movement's more radical elements even harder and serves to discourage moderate
participation.

~~~
rdancer
The problem with Mrs Clinton is that she is an anti-feminist. She went
viciously against the women who have been speaking against her husband, she
supported legislation that disproportionately affected women when in Senate,
and she never gave two hoots about women's issues abroad when she was the
secretary of state.

Being a woman is her only redeeming quality, and she's not doing a very good
job of that either.

~~~
nickpsecurity
"The problem with Mrs Clinton is that she is an anti-feminist. She went
viciously against the women who have been speaking against her husband, she
supported legislation that disproportionately affected women when in Senate,
and she never gave two hoots about women's issues abroad when she was the
secretary of state."

BOOM! She's doing her job as a politician by trying to get votes from women
with fake empathy. All of them will do that. So, for me, I'm pretty much
organizing them in order of tyranny from most to least then voting for the
least. Clinton and Trump are high up on the tyranny list. Sanders by default
maybe.

Far as feminism, all I see online in forums I'm on is the anti-male, SJW
style. I'd love to see a moderate one that fights _real_ abuse while allowing
men to be men w/out tons of self-censorship. Know any articles by feminists
pushing that?

------
mschuster91
> The term “feminism” has been hijacked by a minority of vocal extremists who
> have redefined it as “gender feminism,” claiming that gender is a
> patriarchal social construct created in order to oppress women.

Well, radfems have to justify their existence, after all.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
I assume that you are aware that "radfem" is a distinct concept from
"feminists with whom I disagree."

~~~
rdancer
"Disagreement" assumes a rational discourse. People who are not willing to
subject themselves even to the most basic rules of logic and civility can only
be opposed, and should be ridiculed.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
I was attempting to be generous.

------
nickpsecurity
I like to think they barely give a crap about ideology. Especially the vocal
minority of SJW's that seems to aggressively dominate discussion on "feminism"
while not representing any consensus by majority of either feminists or women.
They just want to have a chance of a good life with same opportunities as
anyone else while minimizing any significant, rather than made-up, abuses. So,
they focus on issues most likely to harm or help them instead of gender
politics as usual.

Thing that jumped out at me was that the writer implied women were stupid for
thinking voting for Hillary was voting for "the Establishment." Hillary
allegedly started in Watergate, tried to strip Constitutional protections in
various ways, supported the torture program, supports dragnet spying, and
recently (with Trump) mocked the concept of free speech. Most of her actions,
like other tyrants, remove power from the voter and consolidate it in the
federal government. So, yes, she's very Establishment and in pretty bad ways.

Good to see a lot of women are noticing that. Maybe they'll vote better women
into office or end up being one themselves.

------
michaelbuddy
That's because a lot of women actually like men, The majority do. And the
majority of men and women in western countries respect each other. And they
don't see the premise invented by modern feminists. A premise that sadly PBS
is also trying to push as well on their various cool hip properties. The
conspiracy of the patriarchy just doesn't hold up.

And people are discovering thankfully so that the most toxic people are modern
feminists. Look at various movements that have been hijacked by feminism.
Occupy wallstreet, the skeptic movement, video gaming and feminism itself have
been ruined by feminism.

If you want a better layout of the problem of feminism, see the recent videos
by Thunderf00t.

The sad thing is how modern feminists claim that in western cultures men hate
women, but these same feminists completely ignore and therefore give a pass to
muslim countries, where they actually should be campaigning for rights.

------
justinclift
The whole article seems to take the approach that these young women are wrong,
and don't know what they're doing.

Seems kind of an arrogant viewpoint? :(

~~~
rdancer
Stop mansplaining!

~~~
justinclift
That's sarcastic yeah? ;)

~~~
rdancer
How could it possibly be a serious comment, what's wrong with you, people?

~~~
justinclift
Well, if I'm not sure I ask. And I wasn't sure. :p

